# "Paint" crop problems



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

I took some photos of product I'm trying to sell. I opened the photos in Paint and select the part of the photo I wanted using the "select" option, cut and paste into a new Paint document. Looks great. But when I post the photo on my blog, there is a big white box displaying next to the photo of the area that was cut out. How do I fix this?

I've tried copying the whole photo into a word doc and trimming it down that way, but then when I post it, it's too small.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think you have to paste the cutout portion into a new document in paint and use the new document.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey I finally figured it out. I was pasting into a new document, it looked good. I used it on a website with a black background, and there was a big white area where the photo had been cut from. 

anyway, after I pasted it into the new document; I used the arrow that appears when you hover over the right center and bottom center points and moved left and up. In Word it would have just shrunk the whole image. In word, it cut off the white parts! yay. Looks much better.


----------

